# Who And Where?



## Marbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Has anyone read this?

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/14/science/14tier.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 19, 2007)

That was interesting!

Not that I think it has any practical impact on anything.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 19, 2007)

According to that, no more than anything else.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Andrew

A film with older and nicer values, but still a good way to pass a couple of hours.


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 20, 2007)

In terms of science fiction like this, I’m extremely sceptical.  Would these simulations really go so far as to create an entire galaxy or even a whole universe simply for the “complete” experience to be enjoyed by our tiny insignificant selves for the benefit of some dude at a computer?  Even our most outlandish efforts at creating simulated realities have very clearly defined borders within which the entire simulation occurs.  Personally I wouldn’t find any entertainment in a game of Sims where I could check what was going on throughout billions of light years of empty space just because my little peeps on Earth need to believe that it exists.

I do admit, however, that it is a refreshing twist on an old theory in that, whilst we may remain part of a simulation, we still retain the ability to think freely and make our own decisions.  But that doesn’t stop me thinking that it’s all a load of rubbish!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 20, 2007)

> And if owners of the computers were anything like the millions of people immersed in virtual worlds like Second Life, SimCity and World of Warcraft, they’d be running simulations just to get a chance to control history — or maybe give themselves virtual roles as Cleopatra or Napoleon.


Soooo, we're all just objects in a sim being run by a George Bush of the future?  Well, I reckon, that's as good of an explanation for W. gettin' into the White House as any I could concoct.


----------



## Adgurl (Aug 20, 2007)

Deep...


----------



## hatman (Aug 20, 2007)

> In terms of science fiction like this, I’m extremely sceptical.  Would these simulations really go so far as to create an entire galaxy or even a whole universe simply for the “complete” experience to be enjoyed by our tiny insignificant selves for the benefit of some dude at a computer?  Even our most outlandish efforts at creating simulated realities have very clearly defined borders within which the entire simulation occurs.  Personally I wouldn’t find any entertainment in a game of Sims where I could check what was going on throughout billions of light years of empty space just because my little peeps on Earth need to believe that it exists.



Then again, the fact that the people in the simulation believe that something exists outside the simulation means you don't actually have to simulate it.  I only interact with YOU PEOPLE through this funny-looking box on my desk... for all I know, you are all part of the simulation.

Somehow, I'm reminded of The Truman Show... for the person inside the simulation there is no way to detect where the simulation ends and the special effects pick up.


----------



## NumbersMax (Aug 20, 2007)

My faith favors this...it may seem like pure drivel to some, but it's shorter and no less likely than the original subject posted:

One almighty being desired his creation to love him out of choice.  He created a spendid environment for his favored creation: man.  He created from man a helpmeet (companion) woman.  He gave them the ability to choose a righteous life and pleasing relationship with Him, but also the ability to choose disobedience from His authority and death (the tree of the knowledge of good and evil).  

They chose disobedience.

God loved them beyond their disobedience and chose a people to love and serve Him.  He gave them laws to acheive righteous life and favor in His eyes.  He gave them a method to roll back their sins from year to year and through that act find peace with Him.  

Most chose disobedience.

God loved them still, and the rest of humanity as well, beyond their continued disobedience.  He came to earth as flesh (Jesus) to bridge the gap by remitting the sinful nature instilled in all humans because of Adam and Eve's errant choice through His sacrifice at the cross.  

He sent his Holy Spirit to guide their ways, give them comfort and convict their spirit of their evil ways.

Many still choose disobedience, and meanwhile He waits...

When He returns at His appointed time, there won't be a display that reads "Game Over" but the mighty sound of His judgement.  Those that were disobedient could only wish that their existence blinked out, rather than the fate suggested in God's revealed scripture.  

God's desire is my prayer for all...that none may perish, but that all will come to Christ.  

Max


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 21, 2007)

> Somehow, I'm reminded of The Truman Show... for the person inside the simulation there is no way to detect where the simulation ends and the special effects pick up.



Until you go sailing and hit a wall!!!  There must be some extremely good special effects given that no-one has ever hit the limits of this "simuation" and neither has anything which we've sent out across the cosmos.  The fact that we continue to prove our own scientific theories based on events big and small, on Earth and beyond, suggests to me that there are far too many things to bother including in a simulation to make it in any way likely.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Sep 6, 2007)

> A film with older and nicer values, but still a good way to pass a couple of hours.



That would be "A Ghost & Mrs Muir"!!


Andrew


----------



## Marbles (Sep 7, 2007)

Andrew

I've just noticed your answer, you were right, sorry.


----------

